#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Muziek. Waar haal ik het vandaan

## Falkor

Hallo allemaal,

Net als velen van jullie ben ik gek van muziek en ik heb besloten ook 'platen' te gaan draaien.
Ik zit alleen met het probleem dat ik niet goed weet waar de muziek vandaan te halen.
Natuurlijk kan ik allemaal zelf cds kopen, maar ik vroeg me af of ik niet ergens muziek vandaan kan huren of zoiets dergelijks.
Ik denk dan aan al die systemen in kroegen enzo. Dat wil ik ook wel. Zij hebben heel veel nummers, ook alvast in playlists.
Kan ik dit ergens regelen? Ik neem aan dat die muzieksystemen hun muziek ook niet allemaal op cd's hadden..

Alvast thx.

Nu ga ik lekker alle tips voor starters op dit forum lezen!

Groet,

Hans

----------


## tha_dj

> Nu ga ik lekker alle tips voor starters op dit forum lezen!



Had dat NU eerst gedaan, vervolgens de zoekmachine gebruikt,had je een antwoord gehad !!!

----------


## dj-inkognito

kan me niet voorstellen dat dit hier op het forum nog nooit voorbij is gekomen want via google vind ik aardig wat info.


maargoed, voor jou ding denk ik dat je het makkelijkst af bent met een bcm systeem o.i.d  http://www.bcmmusic.nl/bcm-6000-lite,78.html
altijd de nieuwste platen in je systeem en vooraf geprogrammeerde lijsten zoals top 40 / dance / 70 / 80 / etc etc etc

je krijgt ook netjes elke maand +/- 150 nieuwe nummers opgestuurt. hoewel je met een internet verbinding altijd toegang hebt tot hun datebase waar vrijwel alles in staat en wat je kunt gebruiken..
ook videoclips etc kun je via hier gebruiken,

er zijn uiteraard meerdere van dit soort systemen waar jij mee aan de slag kunt
ik zou zeggen lees je zelf maar even in in dit forum en via google en je komt een heel eind.

Rick

----------


## Falkor

> Had dat NU eerst gedaan, vervolgens de zoekmachine gebruikt,had je een antwoord gehad !!!



Nou, dat valt dus tegen.
Ik wil geen muzieksysteem aanschaffen ofzo via zo'n partij.
Maar ik wil alleen de bestanden ergens vandaan halen, zodat ik ze met mijn eigen computer kan afspelen enzo.
Dat heb ik niet kunnen vinden op dit forum.

----------


## Falkor

Zoals ook in mijn andere reactie. Ik wil dus wel de muziek, maar niet dat hele systeem.
Die lui zoals bcmmusic halen die bestanden toch ook ergens vandaan? Kan me niet voorstellen dat ze hele cd's rippen....
Mocht iemand dat dus weten..





> kan me niet voorstellen dat dit hier op het forum nog nooit voorbij is gekomen want via google vind ik aardig wat info.
> 
> 
> maargoed, voor jou ding denk ik dat je het makkelijkst af bent met een bcm systeem o.i.d  http://www.bcmmusic.nl/bcm-6000-lite,78.html
> altijd de nieuwste platen in je systeem en vooraf geprogrammeerde lijsten zoals top 40 / dance / 70 / 80 / etc etc etc
> 
> je krijgt ook netjes elke maand +/- 150 nieuwe nummers opgestuurt. hoewel je met een internet verbinding altijd toegang hebt tot hun datebase waar vrijwel alles in staat en wat je kunt gebruiken..
> ook videoclips etc kun je via hier gebruiken,
> 
> ...

----------


## NesCio01

Voor zover mij bekend:
- de muziek die je draait zul je origineel in huis moeten hebben;
- voor het ten gehore brengen ben je rechten verschuldigd.

Origineel in huis, daar ontkom je niet aan,
de rechten zijn soms overkoepelend afgekocht, maar dat moet
je wel deel uit maken van die koepel.

Kijk gerust eens bij Buma, Stemra en Sena (voor NL)
wat er aan naheffing wordt geheven, als je 'gepakt' wordt.
.........

grtz

----------


## renevanh

Tsja, wat jij wil (en dat wil ik ook) is legaal muziek downloaden en op elk apparaat en in elk stukje software kunnen afspelen.
Laat het weten als je wat gevonden hebt, want het is niet te geloven hoeveel mogelijkheden er zijn om muziek te luisteren of zelfs te downloaden (Grooveshark, iTunes, Spotify, Beatport), maar overal loop je tegen DRM, specifieke software of erg hoge prijzen op.

En wat die kroegsystemen betreft: die kopen de tracks ook weer los via een tussenhandelaar of rechtstreeks bij de platenmaatschappijen en verkopen ze dan simpelweg door. Doe je geen moeite om de tracks of updates van een dergelijke systeem te krijgen zonder het systeem zelf, daar heb je niks aan. Het spul werkt met een of andere codec die niet vrij verkrijgbaar is.

----------


## Falkor

Dag Rene,
Dank voor je reactie, wat je schrijft is wat ik bedoel.
Ik wil eigenlijk net zo veel keus hebben als die kroegsystemen en vraag me af waar die kroegsystemen hun muziek vandaan halen.
Wie die tussenhandelaar is. Want dan kan ik kijken of ik met hen een deal kan sluiten. Maar ik kan ze niet vinden..

----------


## renevanh

Die deal gaat je echt niet lukken.
Maar als je toch voor een dergelijk systeem wilt gaan (als in: muziekjes afspelen, niet echt DJ waardig), waarom dan geen Spotify?
Voor niks kun je nummers tot 5x streamen en als je een schijntje betaald per maand kan dat onbeperkt. 

In die kroegsystemen staan overigens ook maximaal 10.000 nummers, meer mag je niet in eigen beheer hebben van Buma/Stemra.
Op Spotify staam er iets van 15 miljoen.

----------


## Falkor

uhm. Spotify is alleen voor persoonlijk, niet commercieel gebruik. Dus dat kan ik niet gebruiken.
Ik moet er nog maar eens over nadenken. Het leek mij nou juist gewoon handig dat ik een soort van contract kon afsluiten en dan onbeperkt liedjes zou kunnen gebruiken.
Dan ben ik ook niet beperkt door mijn eigen budget om muziek aan te schaffen.

----------


## Rolandino

Die kan je ook afsluiten alleen ben je verplicht hun systeem te gebruiken.

Je kan ook je eigen cd op mp3 zetten en gebruiken met BPM of ander DJ programma 

Zolang jij je mp3 kunt aantonen met het origineel is er niets mis.

----------


## renevanh

Spotify mag je ook commercieel gebruiken als je Buma/Stemra hun centjes geeft volgens mij. Kom het in steeds meer locaties tegen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Zolang jij je mp3 kunt aantonen met het origineel is er niets mis.



En hoe verwacht je dat te doen? Bonnetjes bewaren van de originele CD's? Gaat nog leuk worden bij een controle van een harde schijf van een halve TB...

Sorry, meneer de inspecteur, ik heb een hele koffer vol met CD's die ik tweedehands heb gekocht. Kijkt U vooral elk MP3'tje even na.... dan kom ik er over een half jaar wel op terug, goed?

Ik moet wel zeggen dat de TS een goed punt aankaart: Het vinden van muziek is tegenwoordig ook onbegonnen werk geworden als je één specifiek (misschien minder bekend) nummer wil hebben. Vind dan maar eens een originele CD waar die op staat, waar je die in Nederland kan kopen en of er dan geen tracks op staan die je dubbel hebt.

----------


## Big Bang

> Het vinden van muziek is tegenwoordig ook onbegonnen werk geworden als je één specifiek (misschien minder bekend) nummer wil hebben. Vind dan maar eens een originele CD waar die op staat, waar je die in Nederland kan kopen en of er dan geen tracks op staan die je dubbel hebt.



Valt wel mee. Als ik nu zou moeten beginnen met een collectie zou ik beginnen met een collectie van iemand over te nemen, en verder is het een kwestie van de aanbiedingen bakken lekker door te snuffelen. Tracks dubbel hebben is van alle tijden en helemaal niet zo boeiend.

CD's tweedehands kopen op marktplaats is voor een paar nummers vaak ook een goeie optie..

----------


## Falkor

> Spotify mag je ook commercieel gebruiken als je Buma/Stemra hun centjes geeft volgens mij. Kom het in steeds meer locaties tegen.




Dat is helaas dus niet zo Rene:
http://www.spotify.com/nl/help/faq/p.../public-usage/

Er staat:"
*Can I use Spotify to play music in my bar, restaurant, store, school etc?*No, the Terms & Conditions that you agree to when registering for Spotify states that Spotify is for personal, non-commercial use."

----------


## renevanh

Waar de Terms & Conditions het dan hebben over 'publiek maken'. Dat mag met het CD'tje wat je in de winkel koopt ook niet.
Daarvoor is Buma/Stemra met hun rechten dan weer, als je betaal mag het wel.

----------


## Falkor

Ik denk dat er verschil zit tussen het kopen van een CD en het afspelen via een streaming dienst. Blijkbaar is een cd als bron voor muziek die je gaat draaien wel ok, maar streaming audio (wat je dus niet gekocht hebt) niet.

----------


## showband

Als je vanaf nul móet beginnen haal je bij de blokker of mediamarkt voor zes tientjes een paar blokken met 500 nummers in diverse stijlen.500 seventies, eighties, houseclassics, rock enz dan heb je al meer hits mee dan 20 jaar geleden in een platentas zat.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Mijn ogen vielen onderhand uit mijn kassen toen ik de openingspost las. Muziekliefhebber, maar niet weten waar je het uithaalt? Kom op zeg, tegenwoordig is muziek OVERAL te krijgen.
Zelfs junkies weten hoe ze aan hun meuk moeten komen, en dat spul is niet eens legaal verkrijgbaar...


Rob.

----------


## Falkor

Misschien moet je dan even beter lezen en wat verder nadenken dan je neus lang is.
Het gaat om de rechtskwestie en dat ik niet duizenden euros aan muziek wil uitgeven.
Ik weet heus wel waar ik een cdeetje vandaan kan halen, maar ik wil juist niet eerst zelf al die cds moeten aanschaffen.

Hopelijk zitten je ogen nog in je kassen.






> Mijn ogen vielen onderhand uit mijn kassen toen ik de openingspost las. Muziekliefhebber, maar niet weten waar je het uithaalt? Kom op zeg, tegenwoordig is muziek OVERAL te krijgen.
> Zelfs junkies weten hoe ze aan hun meuk moeten komen, en dat spul is niet eens legaal verkrijgbaar...
> 
> 
> Rob.

----------


## dj-inkognito

vraag me idd af hoe ze dit ooit willen controleren.
heb hier thuis een cd collectie van + 10.000 cd's....
al dit spul heb ik ook op externe hardeschijven staan gemengt met uiteraard legaal gedowload spul 6TB Vol maar hiervan heb ik echt niet alle bonnetjes meer?

hoe kunnen ze controleren of ik hier legaal aan ben gekomen in dit geval of dat het van een programma als limewire o.i.d af zou komen?
dat is toch onmogelijk te doen. als ze dat willen controleren zijn ze over 100 jaar nog niet klaar?

leuke discussie.

het feit dat je een systeem als dat van bcm etc alleen op hun systeem kunt draaien komt in vergelijking met virtual dj en hun genius dj. dat zit in de software geintegreerd.
vraag me af of dit met elk systeem zo is aangezien ze bij ons op de voetbal een systeem hebben met bpm studio software waarvan ik begrepen heb dat ze eens in de zoveel tijd de pc daarheen brengen en dat hij dan word geupdate en dat is niet software afhankelijk en dus in mijn ogen een abbonoment op alleen de muziek.
zal vanavond eens informeren hoe dit nou precies zit. merk dat er meerdere dus wel geinterreseert in een soortgelijk systeem dus mischien wel een oplossing hier dus.

Rick

----------


## Rolandino

Als de buma bij je controleert vinden ze meer dan je denkt.

Elke kopie heeft een soort van bestand in zich zitten waaraan ze kunnen zien waar het vandaan komt.

Als je je harde schijf formateerd blijven er ook bestanden achter.

Zo worden de meeste pedo's opgepakt ( ook al  is hun harde schijf gewist vinden ze toch de verwijderde foto's en of films ) 

En geloof me ALS buma een oog ergens op heeft pluizen ze het ook uit.

Op de Originele cd die je koopt zit ook Buma stemra en zit in de prijs verrekend. hiermee betaal je het recht om deze cd in huiselijke sfeer te beluisteren en af mag spelen.

Gebruik in openbare ruimte mag niet ( tenzij de eigenaar van deze  ruimte Buma betaald ) 

Je moet als bedrijf zelfs Buma Stemra rechten betalen over het wachtdeuntje op je telefoon wat je afspeelt  en je betaald deze rechten per peersoneelslid en per m2.

Een horecabedrijf betaalt Buma Stemra per jaar op het aantal vierkante meters zijn bedrijf heeft om in die ruimte het recht te verkrijgen zodat hij muziek mag laten spelen of ter gehore te brengen aan zijn klanten.

Evenementen en andere organisatie's betalen Buma Stemra om op dat festival of evenement het geluid te mogen produceren aan hun toeschouwers.

Koop je een lege cd die je kunt branden op je PC zit er GEEN recht op om deze te gebruiken voor commerciele doeleinden wel voor eigen gebruik in een besloten prive ruimte.

Deze mag je niet verkopen met bestanden erop.

Je mag kopieeren mits je kunt aantonen dat jij in het bezit bent van het origineel.

De muziek die je download bij bv Itunes mag je ook niet voor commerciele doeleoinden gebruiken. Je betaald immers voor het gebruik ervan in prive sfeer.

De muziek op de muziekcomputers is door leverancier BUMA Stemra betaald JIJ bent na aanschaf van het systeem NOOIT de eigenaar van de muziekbestanden. Jij huurt enkel de muziek bestanden. Elke maans een update wordt het gerbruik met een maand verlengd. Stop je met de abonnement dan verloopt je toegang tot de bestanden en kan je het systeem niet meer gebruiken.

Op zich zijn dit soort systemen duurder al aanschaf van originele cd's omdat bij de MP3 systemen de muziek maar tijdelijk beschikbaar is en na stoppen van abonnement niet meer te zijn gebruiken mits je elke maand je abbo betaald.

Maar goed aan een kant vraagt de TS iets waar hij het anrwoord al op weet.

Muziek kun je overal downloaden op het net.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Als de buma bij je controleert vinden ze meer dan je denkt.
> 
> Elke kopie heeft een soort van bestand in zich zitten waaraan ze kunnen zien waar het vandaan komt.
> 
> Als je je harde schijf formateerd blijven er ook bestanden achter.



Zet je je aluhoedje even af? Misschien dat sommige legaal gekochte muziekbestanden (met DRM) een watermerk bevatten, maar MP3, FLAC en WAV files dus absoluut niet. Hoe hard ze je het ook willen doen geloven, Big Brother zit niet bij de BUMA.





> En geloof me ALS buma een oog ergens op heeft pluizen ze het ook uit.
> 
> Op de Originele cd die je koopt zit ook Buma stemra en zit in de prijs verrekend. hiermee betaal je het recht om deze cd in huiselijke sfeer te beluisteren en af mag spelen.
> 
> Gebruik in openbare ruimte mag niet ( tenzij de eigenaar van deze  ruimte Buma betaald )



Klokken en klepels! De BUMA/STEMRA zal misschien bij echt grote overtreders de moeite nemen om te controleren, maar dan heb je het ook over feesten waar een paar duizend man komen en ze een DJ kunnen betalen die met eigen muziek kán draaien. Het schoolfeestje waar een DJ voor 150 euro en een broodje kroket draait met een laptop vol met illegale MP3's laten ze vrolijk links liggen, want om die hele laptop te doorzoeken en te gaan matchen met originele muziek kost ze veel te veel werk aan manuren. Die lui werken nu eenmaal niet voor een kwartje per uur.

De rechten om in het openbaar af te mogen spelen worden afgedragen aan de SENA (Stichting Exploitatie Naburige Rechten), niet BUMA/STEMRA, die hooguit komen vragen hoe het met muziekrechten zit _op de werkvloer_. SENA-rechten zijn weer een heel andere pot nat en als je het goed doet, zet je ook in je algemene voorwaarden dat de opdrachtgever hiervoor verantwoordelijk is, anders ben je een fortuin kwijt.





> Je mag kopieeren mits je kunt aantonen dat jij in het bezit bent van het origineel.



Ook weer een broodje aap: Volgens de Thuiskopieregeling maakt het niet uit van welke bron jij je kopie haalt. Of dat nu een eigen CD is, een geleende CD van de buurman of van de bieb of een download van een nieuwsgroep, het valt achteraf namelijk niet te controleren. _Aanbieden_ van een download is dan weer niet toegestaan.





> De muziek die je download bij bv Itunes mag je ook niet voor commerciele doeleoinden gebruiken. Je betaald immers voor het gebruik ervan in prive sfeer.
> 
> De muziek op de muziekcomputers is door leverancier BUMA Stemra betaald JIJ bent na aanschaf van het systeem NOOIT de eigenaar van de muziekbestanden. Jij huurt enkel de muziek bestanden. Elke maans een update wordt het gerbruik met een maand verlengd. Stop je met de abonnement dan verloopt je toegang tot de bestanden en kan je het systeem niet meer gebruiken.



De SENA-rechten zijn in het geval van een iTunes-download juist afgekocht op het evenement zelf. In zo'n muziek-huur-systeem zitten daar de rechten ook niet voor ingerekend -- de reden waarom die nog een beetje betaalbaar blijven is omdat je juist niet alle muziek zelf mag houden. Als je de hitlijsten bij zou willen houden ben je elke maand honderden, zo niet duizenden euro's kwijt aan de nieuwe releases.





> Maar goed aan een kant vraagt de TS iets waar hij het anrwoord al op weet.
> 
> Muziek kun je overal downloaden op het net.



En geven we daar het goede voorbeeld mee? Dacht het niet bepaald... afgezien van legale muziekwinkels (iTunes, Beatport, Spotify) is het natuurlijk niet de bedoeling.

Sterker nog, ik zou willen beargumenteren dat een disco-show die alleen met illegale MP3's draait en voor de helft van de prijs zijn show kan doen, zich schuldig maakt aan grove concurrentievervalsing tegenover zijn collega die alle muziek netjes koopt en daardoor twee keer zo veel moet vragen voor een avondje draaien.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> De rechten om in het openbaar af te mogen spelen worden afgedragen aan de SENA (Stichting Exploitatie Naburige Rechten), niet BUMA/STEMRA, die hooguit komen vragen hoe het met muziekrechten zit _op de werkvloer_. SENA-rechten zijn weer een heel andere pot nat en als je het goed doet, zet je ook in je algemene voorwaarden dat de opdrachtgever hiervoor verantwoordelijk is, anders ben je een fortuin kwijt.




stukje uit onze algemene voorwaarden,

*artikel 2:*
Opdrachtgever staat ervoor in, dat alle aan het optreden vereiste vergunningen en/of ontheffingen met de daarbij verbonden kosten voor rekening van de opdrachtgever zijn. het ontbreken en/of intrekken van enige vergunningen of ontheffingen is voor rekening van de opdrachtgever en zal nimmer gelden als onmacht. De verschuldigde buma/stemra- en/of sena rechten komen voor rekening van de opdrachtgever die tevens voor de afdracht zorgdraagt. Opdrachtgever vrijwaart  **********  voor het geen uit voormelde hoofde aan buma/stemra en/of sena en/of andere partijen dient te worden voldaan.

nooit geen gedram over afdracht o.i.d
voor degene die het niet in zijn/haar contract heeft staan. wees zo vrij om de bovenstaande tekst te gebruiken en doe er je voordeel mee zou ik zeggen :Wink: 

Rick

----------


## Rolandino

@ Stoney 3K 

Volgens de Auteurswet mogen consumenten voor eigen oefening,  studie of gebruik een kopie maken van een auteursrechtelijk werk. Dit gebruik mag uiteraard niet commercieel van aard zijn en daarnaast schrijft de wet voor dat dit beperkt moet blijven tot één of enkele kopieën.

Deze vergoeding hoeft per drager maar één keer te worden betaald, door de fabrikant of importeur van die drager. De Minister van Justitie heeft Stichting de Thuiskopie aangewezen om deze Thuiskopievergoedingen te incasseren en verdelen. Ook heeft hij (op basis van de Wet toezicht collectieve beheersorganisaties) een College van Toezicht aangesteld, dat toeziet op een correcte uitvoering van deze opdracht. De Thuiskopievergoeding biedt de auteursrechthebbenden een gedeeltelijke compensatie voor de inkomsten die zij mislopen doordat hun werk gekopieerd wordt. Zie voor verdere informatie: www.thuiskopie.nl.


Tekst komt van de site.

THUISkopie regeling heeft NIETS te maken met BUMA stemra omdat dit overhet gebruik van en op PRIVE aangelegenheden gaat. en voor eigen gebruik Niet voor openbare aangelegenheden.

kortom in het nederlands gebruik in je huiskamer, slaapkamer, enz.

Een DJ die op lokatie draait in een openbare ruimte of horecagelegenheid is heel iets anders ( dat heet commercieel gebruik. ) 

Als een cafe of zaaleigenaar een PC huurt en hij heeft geen buma stemra betaald is hij illegaal bezig en kan hij worden bekeurd ondanks hij legele muziek heeft.
* Het schoolfeestje waar een DJ voor 150 euro en een broodje kroket draait met een laptop vol met illegale MP3's laten ze vrolijk links liggen, want om die hele laptop te doorzoeken en te gaan matchen met originele muziek kost ze veel te veel werk aan manuren. Die lui werken nu eenmaal niet voor een kwartje per uur.
*
Ook deze bron gaan ze nu en in de toekomst aanpakken en JA die uren moet jij eventueel betalen als er blijkt dat er iets is aangetroffen plus een boete van de te gebruikte feiten.

@ DJ inkognito :

Ondanks jouw voorwaarden is de klant niet verantwoordelijk als jij bij controle illegale kopieen of MP3tjes hebtof niet kunt aantonen de originele geluidsdragers te hebben.

Voordeel van de regels is dat het idd moeilijk is om dit te controleren. Maar geloof me er zijn al genoeg mensen hierop gecontroleerd en een vette boete ontvangen. 

En ja ze kunnen niet overal een ambtenaar of controleur zetten waar muziek gespeelt wordt.


De boete wordt echt niet berekend op het aantal van wat je zou hebben maar gewoon geschat over een bepaalde periode.

Je moet het net zo zien als bij de belasting daar kunnen ze tot 7 jaar terug een boete opleggen.

----------


## renevanh

> Zet je je aluhoedje even af? Misschien dat sommige legaal gekochte muziekbestanden (met DRM) een watermerk bevatten, maar MP3, FLAC en WAV files dus absoluut niet. Hoe hard ze je het ook willen doen geloven, Big Brother zit niet bij de BUMA.



Elk bestand heeft een footprint, ook MP3, FLAC en WAV. Aan de hand van die footprint zou je kunnen zien waar het vandaan komt (maar dan moet je het dus een op een vergelijken met footprints van bestanden van die locaties).
Wanneer ik een CD rip komt het bestand bij mij vandaan (kunnen ze niet zien, want ze hebben mijn footprint niet). Ript Jantje een CD en deelt die via P2P, dan komt de helft van mijn MP3 bestandje bij Jantje vandaan en de andere helft bij Pietje. Dit geeft weer een unieke footprint (combinatie van Jantje en Pietje) die niet meer te traceren is.

Buma/Stemra zou (doen ze niet, maar zou kunnen) de footprints kunnen vergelijken met diensten als iTunes, Spotify, etc. Echter betekend het niet dat wanneer de footprint niet overeenkomt het bestandje niet legaal zou zijn.
Daarnaast is het analyseren van weet ik hoeveel bestanden niet bepaald iets wat je in een uurtje piept. Een controle op legale muziek zal dus niet zomaar voorkomen, simpelweg omdat het bijna niet uitvoerbaar is. Wat wel voorkomt is controle op Buma/Stemra/Sena afdracht.

Uiteraard moet je wel een beetje opletten. Als je in de ID3 tags van een MP3'tje het commentaar "Get free music at www.something.com" laat staan, dan zou er een vermoedde kunnen zijn, mocht dit stomtoevallig gezien worden.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Elk bestand heeft een footprint, ook MP3, FLAC en WAV. Aan de hand van die footprint zou je kunnen zien waar het vandaan komt (maar dan moet je het dus een op een vergelijken met footprints van bestanden van die locaties).



Ze kunnen aan een 1-op-1 rip van een CD (bijvoorbeeld een WAV file) niet zien _wie_ hem heeft geript of welke unieke versie van een CD het is. Een CD wordt immers van een mal geperst en ze kunnen niet pér losse CD er unieke informatie op drukken, alleen per mal, daarom kunnen ze hooguit bepalen van welk album het nummer gehaald is. Als je het bestand comprimeert via bijvoorbeeld MP3 gaat er alleen informatie verloren.

En welk nummer het precies is kan iemand je met een goed stel oren natuurlijk ook wel vertellen, daar heb je geen complex geautomatiseerd systeem voor nodig.  :Wink: 





> Uiteraard moet je wel een beetje opletten. Als je in de ID3 tags  van een MP3'tje het commentaar "Get free music at www.something.com"  laat staan, dan zou er een vermoedde kunnen zijn, mocht dit  stomtoevallig gezien worden.



Daarom geef ik ook aan dat controleren op elk individueel nummer (zolang BUMA/STEMRA/SENA afdracht verder in orde is) letterlijk onbegonnen werk is. Ik heb 2 koffers vol met CD's wat dus al duizenden nummers betreft, en dan valt het bij mij qua originele schijfjes nog mee. Ik heb zelfs zélf geen complete catalogus van wat ik op CD heb, dus als de BUMA het wil gaan vergelijken door elk schijfje in een CD speler te stoppen en het te gaan koppelen aan een zoektocht door mijn harde schijven, wens ik ze veel succes. Om dan nog maar te zwijgen over mijn platen...

Zelf neem ik de BUMA/STEMRA niet zo heel serieus sinds de nieuwsberichten dat ze ook nauwelijks wat aan de betreffende artiesten uitkeren. Alles wat ik dus afdraag zal besteed worden op de beurs of aan de verrijking  van het grote gebouw op de Siriusdreef, en of ik daar nu zo graag voor wil werken...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Als een cafe of zaaleigenaar een PC huurt en hij heeft geen buma stemra betaald is hij illegaal bezig en kan hij worden bekeurd ondanks hij legele muziek heeft.
> 
> *dit gaat natuurlijk niet helemaal op. want een café eigenaar zal ALTIJD buma/stemra/sena rechten betalen, omdat hij simpel weg altijd muziek afspeelt in zijn kroeg. dit zal bij ieder café/restaurant/bar/discotheek als eerste geregeld wezen omdat ze hier dus WEL controleren.
> op het moment dat je een kroeg opent/overneemt heb je binnen een week een brief thuis van stichting brein die je even in geuren en kleuren verteld waarover jij dient te betalen als je muziek gaat afspelen en wat je concequenties zijn als je dit niet doet.
> *
> @ DJ inkognito :
> 
> Ondanks jouw voorwaarden is de klant niet verantwoordelijk als jij bij controle illegale kopieen of MP3tjes hebt of niet kunt aantonen de originele geluidsdragers te hebben.
> *klopt dat is mijn eigen risico ( ookal heb ik alleen legale muziek ) wel scheelt dit mij zelf een fortuin aan afdragings kosten als ik bijvoorbeeld in een feesttent sta of bij mensen in een tentje thuis, in café etc is dit altijd al geregelt, maar als ik dit bij feesttenten e.d zelf moet gaan afdragen moeten mijn prijzen aanzienlijk omhoog ben ik bang*
> ...




heb trouwens na vraag gedaan bij de voetbal vanavond over een muziek(verhuur) zonder hun systeem te gebruiken.
dit is dus wel degelijk mogelijk maar de kosten zijn daarvoor een stuk hoger dan dat je het met hun systeem zou gebruiken.
ik krijg dit weekend een nummer van een contactpersoon van die firma en die scheint mij er een stuk meer over te kunnen vertellen, wat ik begreep kon je per 10.000 nummers afnemen zeg maar, enige addertje onder het gras is dat het eigendom blijft van hun en je het dus niet zo 1.2.3 even kunt kopieren op je eigen schijfje en dat je dan zelf alles legaal hebt, op moment dat je dit dus wel doet en je zou controle krijgen heb jij alles dus illegaal omdat je niet kunt aantonen waar het vndaan komt en hun kunnen dit dus wel.
als ik meer weet zal ik het hier laten weten

Rick

----------


## renevanh

Wat betreft klassenfeestjes, schoolfeestjes of tuinfeestjes: die vallen (bij een bepaalde interpretatie van de wetten) onder huiselijke kring (besloten, geen entree, geen reclame).

----------


## Rolandino

Wat een klas of schoolfeest betreft, De school in kwestie betaald ook Buma Stemra voor hun aantal leerlingen en m2 van Aula.

Dit zowieso al om achtergrond ter gehore brengen . Dus er mag gewoon door een disco gedraaid worden. Echter als blijkt dat er bij controle ( als die er ooit komt ) blijkt dat er illegale muziekbestanden gebruikt worden de school voor een grootdeel aansprakelijk is en de DJ in kwestie.

Dit geldt natuurlijk niet bij gebruik van oordopjes en je iphone natuurlijk maar bij openbaar gebruik.

We moeten prive gebruik niet vergelijken met openbare dingen.

*
heb trouwens na vraag gedaan bij de voetbal vanavond over een muziek(verhuur) zonder hun systeem te gebruiken.
dit is dus wel degelijk mogelijk maar de kosten zijn daarvoor een stuk hoger dan dat je het met hun systeem zou gebruiken.ik krijg dit weekend een nummer van een contactpersoon van die firma en die scheint mij er een stuk meer over te kunnen vertellen, wat ik begreep kon je per 10.000 nummers afnemen zeg maar, enige addertje onder het gras is dat het eigendom blijft van hun en je het dus niet zo 1.2.3 even kunt kopieren op je eigen schijfje en dat je dan zelf alles legaal hebt, op moment dat je dit dus wel doet en je zou controle krijgen heb jij alles dus illegaal omdat je niet kunt aantonen waar het vndaan komt en hun kunnen dit dus wel.
*
Je geeft dus zelf al aan dat je dus niet kan kopen.
Ik bedoel wat het jou kost om te huren bij dat bedrijf ( mss Eazis ? ) kun je beter zelf kopen zodat je A een betere kwaliteit hebt van muziek, op lang termijn goedkoper uit bent door te kopen. ( je koopt inmiddels de muziek die je veel gebruikt ) en als je ermee stopt met je een x bedrag betaald aan huur en aan het einde heb je nul muziek.

Ook  kun je niet bij dit soort bedrijven huren zonder dat je bedrijfsmatig bezig bent.

Deze systemen zijn niet voor  particuliergebruik.

Hel simpel gezegd betaal je de "huur " van de muziekbestanden niet voor het hebben van maar voor het gebruik ervan. Als je ermee stopt verbreek je in feite het gebruikersgedeelte ervan.

Plus bij huur van dit soort systemen ben je nooit eigenaar van de muziek alleen een licensiehouder van het gebruik ervan. 

Het enige voordeel van deze systemen is voor de ondernemer die dagelijks gebruik maakt van het systeem. Hij heeft een extra kostenplaatje, geen gezeur met Buma Stemra, en geen verantwoording over  het systeem, wordt elke maand geupdated vanuit het bedrijf in kwestie.

Voor drive in showes die een beetje bijbeunen is het niet rendabel omdat er te weinig gebruikt wordt. Kun je beter de muziek kopen in de winkel ( en zoveel kost het ook weer niet ) en wat je regelmatig gebruikt op cd meenemen en de rest op mp3 op je laptop  voor verzoekjes enzo. 

Maar goed dat is mijn mening.

----------


## showband

Er staat enorm veel onzinnige info/vervuiling in dit topic. Terwijl afdracht van rechten opdit forum vaak genoeg aan bod is geweest. Begin maar alle posts. Over sena te negeren

----------


## Stoney3K

> Er staat enorm veel onzinnige info/vervuiling in dit topic. Terwijl afdracht van rechten opdit forum vaak genoeg aan bod is geweest. Begin maar alle posts. Over sena te negeren



Als je dan ook zo vriendelijk en éénduidig wil aangeven hoe het dan wél zit, als je het blijkbaar zo goed weet?

Bijvoorbeeld:

Wanneer wordt er gesproken over een feestje in 'besloten kring', 'huiselijke kring' of allerlei andere kringen waar BUMA/STEMRA geen of andere tarieven voor hanteert?

Mag je met een legale muziekdienst (zoals Spotify, iTunes, YouTube of zelfs een radiozender) dan wel feestjes draaien in óf huiselijke kring, óf in het openbaar als de daarvoor bedoelde rechten door de juiste partijen zijn afgedragen?

Wat doet BUMA/STEMRA feitelijk aan controle op lokatie? Worden we strikt genomen verplicht om de aankoopbewijzen van al onze CD's ergens te bewaren?

Wat verwacht BUMA/STEMRA dat we doen met muziekjes die nooit in Nederland zijn uitgebracht en we dus geen mogelijkheid hebben om ze legaal te kopen? Dan maar nee zeggen als iemand ze aanvraagt?

Het is gewoon zo dat er zo veel grijze gebieden zijn dat ze bij de auteursrechtorganisaties soms zélf geen eenduidig antwoord kunnen geven. Hoe worden wij dan verwacht de regels strikt na te leven?

----------


## showband

o.k. nog een keer een best of:

in principe claimen alle organisaties van alles geld. Dus ondanks het feit dat er meer amateurbands zijn dan dat er professionele acts bestaand. En dus dat het net vol staat met legale opnames van niet geregistreerde nummers. Van zelf gemaakte muziek. Van bands die hopen een publiek te vinden. Zelfs dan nog claimt de industrie dat "muziek downloaden van het internet zonder te betalen is altijd illegaal". Wat dus totale bullshit is.

De lobby van rechtenbezitters is een van de krachtigste op de planeet. Denk je in ALLE media is rechthebbende. Alle kranten, TV zenders, Uitgeverijen, filmmakers, journalisten, fotografen, videospelletjesmakers enz zijn rechthebbende. Er bestaat over rechtmatig omgaan met copyright geen onafhankelijke media. En met alle tv, film, radio, videospelletjes, computerprogramma's en muziek gaat het over onnoemelijk grote bedragen. Alle redelijkheid loopt tegen een muur van "maar alles is toch voor bassie" standpunten op. Zelfs een firma zo groot als apple die op de verkoop van kranten een stuk geld wilde verdienen werdt ineens als onredelijk en evil neergezet. En is in nu time op het netvlies van de burger gewoon neergezet als "ook steve jobs blijkt een vieze bill gates achtige"
Terwijl het gewoon een "pot verwijt de ketel" stelling is. De kranten moesten al begin twintigste eeuw door "citaatrecht" ingeperkt worden. Omdat de boel toen al uit de hand liep!

extreme voorbeelden:
-Een filmmaker die 20 jaar dood is, wiens kinderen inmiddels dood zijn. Zijn salaris uit "intellectueel eigendom" loopt gewoon door. Walt disney company heeft ervoor gezorgd dat ook nu nog een kinderdagverblijf die een 70 jaar oude tekening van walt op de muur zet een rechtzaak aan zijn reet krijgt. (dit is echt zoals het er staat!)
-als jij bij de kapper de radio op een locale zender een liedje hoort spelen is er drie keer voor betaald. Een keer bij het kopen van de plaat. Een keer om het uit te zenden en een keer door de kapper om de radio aan te mogen zetten. De kapper krijgt preventief rekeningen. Van de organisaties "omdat ie waarschijnlijk de radio aan heeft staan"

Hoe zit het nu? Er zijn terechte systemen die door de politiek zijn ingesteld waardoor de eigenaren van "intellectueel eigendom" (muziek bijvoorbeeld) er geld voor kunnen vragen. En begin twintigste eeuw is er een wet gekomen om het innen ervan centraal te kunnen doen. Anders bleek dat toen al totaal onmogelijk. Niets mis mee.

voor muziek heb je er drie
buma - doet het liedje.
stemra - doet de opname van het liedje
sena - doet de muzikanten die het liedje hebben ingespeeld.
kerrrrrTsjinggg!

Bij een liveband betaal je dus GEEN stemra
Bij een opname van een natuurgeluiden CD heb je dus geen sena en is de buma twijfelachtig... (bij twijfel innen ze altijd wel)

In de praktijk wordt er gecontroleerd. JA
soundhound e.d. zijn ontwikkeld om dat zelfs te kunnen automatiseren. (monitoren DJ sets, radiokanalen, gratis buma scans op GPS positie!)

wat int deze groep?
ALLES
als jij in italie een straatmuzikant met je telefoon opneemt. En dat op je vacantiesite zet? Dan krijg je een rekening van de stemra. Waarom? De stemra int in nederland. zij hebben verdragen met vrijwel alle andere landen dat zij dat namens hen doet. Zij gaan er van uit dat het geld wat ze van jou afpersen...eh..innen na aftrek van kosten netjes aan die muzikant zal worden uitbetaald door de italiaanse stemra. (na aftrek van kosten). Als die muzikant niet is aangesloten zal die om dat geld te moeten krijgen daar wel even lid moeten worden. Anders is het aan de organisatie om te beslissen wat ze ment het geld doen. Iedereen begrijpt als je dit hoort waarom muzikanten van de 140 miljoen omzet zo weinig geld krijgen. immers directeuren dienen voor hun zware werk drie ton per jaar te krijgen.
http://3voor12.vpro.nl/artikelen/artikel/44720469
http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2680/...endenorm.dhtml

ooit column over geschreven:
http://www.musicfrom.nl/magazine/columns/21547

nu terug naar de vraag:
voor het openbaar maken van muziek heeft buma/stemre/sena een sleutel. Die brengen ze bij de zaalhouder/festival organisatie in rekening. In theorie kun je als DJ/band op safe spelen door na gebruik je playlist af te geven / aftekenen.

de muziek die je gebruikt moet legaal zijn. Als band is dat niet moeilijk, je maakt het ter plaatse. En de keyboardfabrikanten betalen de sequences in je begeleidingsautomaat of maken rechtenvrije.
Als DJ echter zit je met een vet probleem. Omdat de industrie nog vind dat je LP's of bladmuziek moet kopen. En als ze heel hip zijn CD's. Loopt de regelgeving achter. Het aanbod is er bijna niet. Itunes en cafe-databases werken wel maar de prijs hangt erg aan hardware die meeverkocht wordt. En bijvoorbeeld als de 70-jarige huidige beheersinversteringsfonds van het werk van beatles geen zin hebben komen ze niet legaal in de winkel. Jawel toekomstige nummers van bijvoorbeeld david bowie zijn via aandelen reeds verkocht! Bowie denkt er zo meer voor te krijgen. En boeit het niet of iemand ze al-dan-niet ooit hoort.

Voorlopig is het dus een onderdeel van je vak als DJ om aan te kunnen tonen dat je muziek legaal is. En JA als je I-tunes, CD's en whatever door elkaar gebruikt dien je desnoods van een miljoen nummers de administratie te hebben. Het gaat op werk lijken heren? Jammer, maar de stand van zaken is zo.

dit scheert langs de toppen van de waanzin die rechten op muziek heet.

Je hebt net zo een verhaal over boeken en kopieerapparaten enz.

----------


## showband

> Als je dan ook zo vriendelijk en éénduidig wil aangeven hoe het dan wél zit, als je het blijkbaar zo goed weet?
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld: Wanneer wordt er gesproken over een feestje in 'besloten kring', 'huiselijke kring' of allerlei andere kringen waar BUMA/STEMRA geen of andere tarieven voor hanteert?



dat is als er geen "openbaar karakter" is. Kenmerken: er wordt geen entree geheven, er is geen beroepsmatig personeel aanwezig, er zijn geen "introducees". Kort gezegd : vreemden kunnen niet naar binnen.
jurisprudentie noemt specifie: Bruiloft, verjaardag en NIET sportclub.





> Mag je met een legale muziekdienst (zoals Spotify, iTunes, YouTube of zelfs een radiozender) dan wel feestjes draaien in óf huiselijke kring, óf in het openbaar als de daarvoor bedoelde rechten door de juiste partijen zijn afgedragen?



Je mag met alle legale muziek draaien. Echter bij veel legale muziekdiensten staat door alle gezeik van rechthebbenden in de kleine letters dat het alleen legaal is op het stuk waar nooit discussie over is. en ze sluiten dus "openbaarmaking" uit. DUS op het moment dat je als DJ ERMEE GAAT DRAAIEN IS HET GEEN LEGAAL MATERIAAL.





> Wat doet BUMA/STEMRA feitelijk aan controle op lokatie? Worden we strikt genomen verplicht om de aankoopbewijzen van al onze CD's ergens te bewaren?



Technisch zijn ze grote stappen aan het maken. Binnekort verwacht ik de eerste testprocessen op basis van soundhound bewijsmateriaal. "volgens 20 mobieltjes is door de DJ het nummer xxxx in uw discotheek gedraait. Dat is klasiekke muziek, u betaald voor populaire muziek." kerrrTsjinggg.





> Wat verwacht BUMA/STEMRA dat we doen met muziekjes die nooit in Nederland zijn uitgebracht en we dus geen mogelijkheid hebben om ze legaal te kopen? Dan maar nee zeggen als iemand ze aanvraagt?



common misconception. Muziekrechten gaan niet over muziek. Het gaat over geld. Als iemand vind dat jij je favoriete muziek niet mag beluisteren, dan dien je er maar van af te zien. Wat denk je wel. Dat al die amateurbands spelen om hun publiek een plezier te doen? Hun eigen beheer youtuberegistratie moet je gewoon over betalen. En dat geld gaat dan in de pot waar ze het niet uit kunnen krijgen. En als DJ of horecabaas ben je verplicht aan te tonen dat die filmpjes legaal zijn. Dat kan niet DUS je mag het niet aan je vrienden laten horen.

Het gaat echt al jaren niet meer om muziek begrijp dat toch eens!





> Het is gewoon zo dat er zo veel grijze gebieden zijn dat ze bij de auteursrechtorganisaties soms zélf geen eenduidig antwoord kunnen geven. Hoe worden wij dan verwacht de regels strikt na te leven?



Ze kunnen vaak geen eenduidig antwoord geven omdat ze nu miljoenen krijgen over muziek waar zij geen beheer voor voeren. Die ze niet kunnen afdragen. Dat is een vet probleem want de muziek waar ze wel de rechten voor beheren lukt het beheren steeds slechter van. Ze roepen steeds vaker onterechte zaken omdat het tapijt onder de reet vandaan getrokken wordt. Terwijl ze onmachtig zijn er iets aan te doen.

wat ze wel hebben is simpele bewijslast. Als zij een (1) illegaal nummer vinden dan zijn ze klaar.
Horeca Nederland hebben ze zo ooit tegen de grond weten te werken. Die had een enorme database met rechtenvrije muziek laten maken. Waarmee restaurants rechtenvrij muziek konden gaan draaien. De maffiapraktijken die er toen losgelaten zijn waren stuitend maar helaas effectief. Ze vonden iets wat op hun database leek. En daarmee konden ze door miljoenen over de balk te gooien een hele industrie om zeep helpen.

overigens, als je muziek in china gemaakt wordt....is het veilig want geen copyrightverdragen.  :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien moet je dan even beter lezen en wat verder nadenken dan je neus lang is.
> Het gaat om de rechtskwestie en dat ik niet duizenden euros aan muziek wil uitgeven.
> Ik weet heus wel waar ik een cdeetje vandaan kan halen, maar ik wil juist niet eerst zelf al die cds moeten aanschaffen.
> 
> Hopelijk zitten je ogen nog in je kassen.



dus het moet weer veel opleveren, maar mag geen cent kosten. 

Jammer, Buma / Sena /  Stemra  zijn daar erg gemakkelijk in. 
Hoe je het ook speelt, betalen doe je toch. Of door de CD's te kopen, of door de boete. 

Je kunt ook lid worden van bv  Eazis, Alcas etc etc.  Kost ook een paar knaken, maar dan heb je ook wat.

oh, btw , ze hebben vorige week Rene Froger aangeslagen, die  nota bene voor zijn eigen liedjes moest afdragen. Die mannen zijn niet mals. Leef je uit. En betaal.

----------


## renevanh

> Je mag met alle legale muziek draaien. Echter bij veel legale muziekdiensten staat door alle gezeik van rechthebbenden in de kleine letters dat het alleen legaal is op het stuk waar nooit discussie over is. en ze sluiten dus "openbaarmaking" uit. DUS op het moment dat je als DJ ERMEE GAAT DRAAIEN IS HET GEEN LEGAAL MATERIAAL.



Dat telt dus voor iTunes, Spotify, Beatport, etc.
Maar ook voor het CD'tje uit de winkel, dat is ook voor 'non commercial use'. Dat staat er bij sommige labels zelfs op.

Ergo: in feite is elke DJ bezig met een illegale activiteit, of de locatie nou afdraagt aan Buma of niet.
Tjsa, dan kan ik net zo goed alles niet-legaal opzoeken, ik heb sowieso een probleem bij controle...

----------


## Falkor

Het hoeft niet gratis, maar ook niet voor 10 euro per cd.
Wat heb jij een nare toon van communiceren zeg. Zo negatief, terwijl ik gewoon de opties aan het onderzoeken ben.
En ja, uiteraard geef ik niet meer uit dan nodig. Wellicht heb jij een geldboom. Ik niet.





> dus het moet weer veel opleveren, maar mag geen cent kosten. 
> 
> Jammer, Buma / Sena /  Stemra  zijn daar erg gemakkelijk in. 
> Hoe je het ook speelt, betalen doe je toch. Of door de CD's te kopen, of door de boete. 
> 
> Je kunt ook lid worden van bv  Eazis, Alcas etc etc.  Kost ook een paar knaken, maar dan heb je ook wat.
> 
> oh, btw , ze hebben vorige week Rene Froger aangeslagen, die  nota bene voor zijn eigen liedjes moest afdragen. Die mannen zijn niet mals. Leef je uit. En betaal.

----------


## Gast1401081

> ...
> Wat heb jij een nare toon van communiceren zeg. 
> .



dat heb je snel door... nou de inhoud van dat berichtje ff goed doorlezen...

----------


## Gast1401081

ondertussen weten we ook waarom dat zo is...
http://www.powned.tv/nieuws/media/20...r_corrupt.html

----------


## vasco

> Het hoeft niet gratis, maar ook niet voor 10 euro per cd.
> Wat heb jij een nare toon van communiceren zeg. Zo negatief, terwijl ik gewoon de opties aan het onderzoeken ben.
> En ja, uiteraard geef ik niet meer uit dan nodig. Wellicht heb jij een geldboom. Ik niet.



Het heeft niks met geldboom te maken maar heel simpel met bedrijfsvoering. Jij probeert met een particuliere regeling weg te komen terwijl jij openbaar wil draaien. Je hoeft het hier niet te vragen maar als je dan gedegen antwoorden ontvangt moet je achteraf niet huilen als Mac e.a. hier de derde lachende zijn en zeggen "We told you!".

----------


## Falkor

Ik probeer niet met een particuliere regeling weg te komen. Mijn vraag was dat ik me afvroeg of er geen gemakkelijke plek waar was ik mijn muziek vandaan kon halen (legaal).
Met de eenvoud van de muzieksystemen die in kroegen staan. Meer niet.
En ik heb hier ook al heel veel goeie dingen gelezen, dus mijn dank is groot!





> Het heeft niks met geldboom te maken maar heel simpel met bedrijfsvoering. Jij probeert met een particuliere regeling weg te komen terwijl jij openbaar wil draaien. Je hoeft het hier niet te vragen maar als je dan gedegen antwoorden ontvangt moet je achteraf niet huilen als Mac e.a. hier de derde lachende zijn en zeggen "We told you!".

----------


## Devon

> Net als velen van jullie ben ik gek van muziek en ik heb besloten ook 'platen' te gaan draaien.
> Ik zit alleen met het probleem dat ik niet goed weet waar de muziek vandaan te halen.
> Natuurlijk kan ik allemaal zelf cds kopen, maar ik vroeg me af of ik niet ergens muziek vandaan kan huren of zoiets dergelijks.
> Ik denk dan aan al die systemen in kroegen enzo. Dat wil ik ook wel. Zij hebben heel veel nummers, ook alvast in playlists.
> Kan ik dit ergens regelen? Ik neem aan dat die muzieksystemen hun muziek ook niet allemaal op cd's hadden..



Eazis Music & Systems is vergelijkbaar met BCM.
Hier heb je veel mogelijkheden mee, daar moet je maar naar informeren

Wil je een drive-in beginnen dan, of heb je er al een?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Eazis Music & Systems is vergelijkbaar met BCM.
> Hier heb je veel mogelijkheden mee, daar moet je maar naar informeren
> 
> Wil je een drive-in beginnen dan, of heb je er al een?




uhu idd ja!
en NIET geschikt voor drive in gebruik :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Uit deze discussie wordt dus eigenlijk duidelijk dat er GEEN legale bron is voor drive-in DJ's die muziek in de door hun gekozen software (Virtual DJ, Traktor, Tplayer voor mijn part) willen gebruiken.
Beatport, iTunes, Spotify, Grooveshark, Amazon, Rara, Google Music, etc, etc... hoe je het ook wendt of keert, je mag het niet gebruiken voor commerciële doeleinden. Dat telt meestal ook voor CD's van de grote 4 platenmaatschappijen (Emi, Sony, Universal, Warner), tenzij je bij deze platenmaatschappijen een licentie afneemt (of zoiets, kan geen recente regelingen vinden). Sommige indie platenlabels doen er zover ik kan zien niet zo moeilijk over, maarja, dat draait de doorsnee drive-in niet.

De enige echte mogelijkheid voor commercieel gebruik lijkt een 'kroegsysteem'  zoals Eazis, Alcas en anderen aanbieden. Daarmee kunnen wij als DJ's niet werken (niks, noppes, nada aan controls wat betreft loops, pitch, cuepoints, etc, beperkte catalogus, geen eigen nummers toevoegen).

Aangezien alles tegenwoordig richting streaming gaat kunnen we een dienst die iets dergelijks aanbied (bij voorkeur net zo eenvoudig als het niet-legaal downloaden van de nieuwste entries van de top40 enz.) waarschijnlijk wel vergeten.

Now what??

----------


## dj-inkognito

wereldje zit dus eigenlijk maar vaag in elkaar,
ik ga me eens indiepen hoe dit nu allemaal werkelijk zit,
heb nogal wat connecties in het grote drive in circuit. ( radio nl zomer/winter tour..   538 drive in on tour... ) 
vraag me af hoe hun dit dan wel doen.

@renevanh.

eazis mag je net zoals spotify ook niet gebruiken voor commerciele doeleinden helaas.

enige mogelijkheid die er in mijn ogen dan overblijft?
draaien met orginele cd's & *EXTRA* buma/stemra etc afdragen voor het aantal personen wat op feest aanwezig zal zijn, evenals alle benodigde vergunningen.
geen doen dus voor drive in lijkt me?

*ik ben het pad even volkomen beister wat betreft afdracht rechten en plichten 

*Rick

----------


## laserguy

> Uit deze discussie wordt dus eigenlijk duidelijk dat er GEEN legale bron  is voor drive-in DJ's die muziek in de door hun gekozen software  (Virtual DJ, Traktor, Tplayer voor mijn part) willen gebruiken.



JA, die is er WEL (in België): gewoon je originele CD's/downloads overzetten op je muziekpc en jaarlijks betalen voor een DJ-licentie aan Sabam. Kost ongeveer 250 euro per jaar.

----------


## dj-inkognito

en in nederland dan.....
250 op jaar basis is makkelijk te voorzien namelijk....

----------


## DJ Antoon

Afgelopen zaterdag weer eens een hoop collega DJ's voorbij zien komen, van die gasten die op posters staan.  :Smile: 

Ze hadden gebrande cd's bij, USB sticks (die in de CDJ2000 gaan) of witte appeltjes aan een serato box. Nu zit daar waarschijnlijk wel wat zelf geproduceerd spul tussen, maar zeker lang niet alles, hoe doen die dat dan?

----------


## renevanh

> en in nederland dan.....
> 250€ op jaar basis is makkelijk te voorzien namelijk....



Buma heeft ook zo'n regeling... NVPI alleen niet.
Doe je het voor Buma goed, gaat de NVPI weer zeuren.

Een verhaal zonder einde.

----------

